# Outdoor kitchen project



## ramydam

I think I need to bump up my plans for my next visit to my father. This is his current project:
http://home.comcast.net/~delmorissette/Outdoor_Kitchen_Project/index.htm
Way more than I ever imagined when he said "outdoor kitchen", but boy, will I have fun out there!


----------



## pdswife

Wow! Pretty impressive!

Looks like pretty hot work.


----------



## middie

okay so when he's done you think he can come do that in my back yard ?? lol


----------



## KAYLINDA

Gosh!  This already looks better than some professional kitchens I've seen!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## ramydam

He owned a restaurant a long time ago, and did lots of catering for fire-fighting crews and such. I think this has been percolating in the back of his head for a loooong time, so I'm glad it's turning out well!
(Anyone in the bay area, we'll have to have a party when I'm out there and it's finished!)


----------



## msalper

That looks great ramydam!. really like it..


----------



## Piccolina

Boy oh boy, does that make me wish I had a yard! Very impressive!!!


----------



## Ham Hock

Boy he sure aint playing! Where does he live? You would have to do that out of solid concrete and stucco it for it to last over a few years around these parts.

The only thing I see wrong with that pic is NEIGHBORS!!!!!!! hehehe


----------



## Constance

That's a nice little shanty they have there...and what a view!


----------



## biev

Wow, your man is handy   I can't wait till I actually own a house. I'm renting, so I can't do much to it!


----------

